# Looking for cast aluminum non-stick pan



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Cast aluminum as it does not warp and I have a glass-top stove.  I see Amazon has the Diamond brand which is relatively inexpensive and see good reviews.  I'd like to have something as non-stick as a real Teflon surface.

Had unsatisfactory with a ceramic surface, and the Rachelle Ray Teflon pan someone gave me was plain ridiculous, everything stuck to it, even when seasoned!  Would like to avoid those experiences with this next purchase.

Rick


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Heritage Cast Aluminum pans have done well for me on a crappy glass top. A bit pricey as they don't last forever.

I believe they are under the 'starfrit' group of companies now.

There are a couple of lines but they all seem the same in terms of quality - Infusio, Artisan etc.

http://www.atlanticpromotionsinc.com/products/5-heritage/49-by_material/55-cast_aluminum?limit=all

In Canada you can get them at any Sears or Canadian tire store and many kitchen shops.

http://www.sears.ca/product/heritage-infusio-cast-aluminum-non-stick-frypan/611-13379-13379

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/artisan-frypan-32-cm-heritage-0421721p.html


----------

